# Best penlight?



## Cosmo7809 (Oct 28, 2008)

Well whats the best penlight that takes either AA or AAA.... Havent seen many threads about this. 

Thanks


----------



## Shawn L (Oct 28, 2008)

You would have thought that the Surefire pen had some kind of light installed.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Oct 28, 2008)

Shawn L said:


> You would have thought that the Surefire pen had some kind of light installed.



I wish.


----------



## foxtrot29 (Oct 28, 2008)

Try checking out the Streamlight Microstream. In 1xAAA or 2xAAA format.

Or I found this at dealextreme - http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12059

What size/brightness/usage are you looking for?


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Oct 28, 2008)

Brightest there is!


----------



## Lee1959 (Oct 28, 2008)

My most used light is what I would consider the best penlight, the Streamlight Stylus Pro. I truly like this light a lot.


----------



## lumenal (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree with Lee1959 - the 2 AAA Stylus Pro is indeed a great penlight.

With a bezel-down clip and momentary on.

Get one, you'll like it!


----------



## stevep (Oct 29, 2008)

The Stylus Pro is a good light.I also have a UK2AAA LED penlight that is also a good light.The stylus is brighter,but I like the form factor of the UK better. The UK is a little bigger in diameter, and the head is bigger.If I had to strike someone in self defense the UK would be my choice of the two.


----------



## VillageIdiot (Oct 29, 2008)

With something that small, unless it has a knife duct-taped to it just punch 'em.


----------



## lctorana (Oct 29, 2008)

The Lumens Factory free penlight is quite nice.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 29, 2008)

lctorana said:


> The Lumens Factory free penlight is quite nice.




Really? I always thought they were pretty weak. They're also they're incan so they aren't easy on batteries either.


----------



## GreySave (Oct 29, 2008)

+1 for the Stylus Pro. Carry one every day as a backup and primary for light duty. More than adequate output for its size and great run time.


----------



## 22hornet (Oct 29, 2008)

Streamlight Stylus Pro
Peak Fujiyama stainless steel


----------



## Sigman (Oct 29, 2008)

Another vote for the Stylus Pro, at least as far as brightness goes (not to mention Streamlight's warranty). I think there would be less problems dealing with them in reference to any problems that may creep up?

Gerber has a handy little one with 4 interchangeable LED heads (red, green, blue, white).


----------



## Marduke (Oct 29, 2008)

Streamlight Stylus Pro body with the head of the Fenix LOD/LD01. Great brightness and runtime.


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 29, 2008)

Peak may still have their 50% off sale on Luxeon based lights. Aside from your desire for brightness in a format that is not really designed for it, Peak are wonderfully machined very high quality lights. The Fujiyama is a very nice light. No clip though.

For extreme brightness, kaidomain's buckle light is rather astonishingly bright. It is a 1 x AAA light. Don't know runtime, but it may be brighter than a 3 x D [email protected], I have one and everyone that sees it wants one. Not really a penlight, little bigger than your pinkie with no clip.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## russtang (Oct 29, 2008)

Cosmo7809 said:


> Well whats the best penlight that takes either AA or AAA.... Havent seen many threads about this.
> 
> Thanks


 
PM sent to you.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Oct 29, 2008)

russtang said:


> PM sent to you.



Thanks for that


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 29, 2008)

Some CPF members use the streamlight stylus 2AAA body and mate it with a L0D head. The new LD01 is due out soon, I am not sure if it will fit on the streamlight body, but it might be worth considering as well. The LD01 is designed to be used with higher voltage power so it would be right at home with 2AAA cells.

That'll get you in the 60+ lumen ball park.


----------



## napalm-2002 (Oct 9, 2009)

stylus pro in my pocket everyday right next to my benchmade 940sbt.
use it 35 times a day. Snap-on man replaces for free when the rubber switch cover rips. i keep a brand new one in my toolbox. and my 4 year old sun allways wants daddys lite so i bought him his own!


----------



## napalm-2002 (Oct 9, 2009)

stylus pro in my pocket everyday right next to my benchmade 940sbt.
use it 35 times a day. Snap-on man replaces for free when the rubber switch cover rips. i keep a brand new one in my toolbox. and my 4 year old son allways wants daddys lite so i bought him his own!


----------



## zipplet (Oct 10, 2009)

Isn't the Streamlight Stylus Pro head fixed to the body with only the tailcap being removeable? I own both the Stylus Pro and Microstream and both of them have the heads stuck tight to the body....

I'd appreciate to know, thanks.


----------



## elumen8 (Oct 10, 2009)

zipplet said:


> Isn't the Streamlight Stylus Pro head fixed to the body with only the tailcap being removeable? I own both the Stylus Pro and Microstream and both of them have the heads stuck tight to the body....
> 
> I'd appreciate to know, thanks.


 
Plenty of FenixStream lego threads. Here's one in particular.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/217658&page=3



Lite_me said:


> :thumbsup: Me Too! I carry it in my shirt pocket. So handy and oh so bright!


 
JB


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Oct 10, 2009)

Peak Eiger Penlight.


----------



## Morelite (Oct 10, 2009)

Dances with Flashlight said:


> Peak Eiger Penlight.


 +1
8 power levels to choose from and 3 different materials, brass, SS, and aluminum, plus the heads lego with the Matternhorn series.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 10, 2009)

Dances with Flashlight said:


> Peak Eiger Penlight.


*+2!* Tougher and brighter than any listed.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Oct 11, 2009)

The best penlights I've personally used...


3 Watt/ 100 lumens!

1 Watt/ 65 lumens

2 AAA / 60 lumens


...and, icing on the cake, a "true" 365nm UV penlight. 




..tougher and brighter than any listed! :devil:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 11, 2009)

nope
Of course it's tough to really tell for sure from the pics.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Oct 11, 2009)

I *might* concede tougher, but only because you can't pit SS vs. aluminum in a fair fight.


On the matter of brightness, I seriously doubt that the Eiger is brighter. 
How hard is that Rebel being driven???

I can assure you that Sunlite has some pretty accurate lumen ratings. 
That 100 lumen model is bright!! 

Sunlite actually MAKES their own emitters and uses copper heat sinks. How cool is that?

..looks like we need a penlight shoot-out! :devil:


----------



## mightysparrow (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, those are impressive penlights, Armed Forces. Their performance and quality are unsurpassed. Thanks for the links-- I have just purchased a few of their AAAx2 penlights. I've been wanting a good penlight for years, but have not made a decision on a purshase until tonight. Looking forward to using them.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Oct 11, 2009)

You'll love 'em!


The Slim2 2xAAA is a great choice and probably my favorite simply because of the shorter length.
If you need a minimalist work light that packs plenty of punch for its size, you'll be hard pressed to find a better package.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 11, 2009)

Now it says 20 hours on that one, how long till you notice dimming and what do they consider usable light?
I might get one of these 60 lumen 2 AAA models.

Care to give any more details? 
Like the switch quality, does the head and body get hot, beam profile, HA toughness, thread robustness? Regulation, direct drive, any PWM? Oh, and can you lock out the switch for pocket carry?


----------



## Armed_Forces (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi Sarge :wave:
..you must have sneaked in there as I was turning in! 


I haven't put these Sunlite's through a barrage of exhaustive tests, per CPF standards, but I'll give you my initial impressions backed up by several months of intermittent use. 



Sunlite's runtimes are based on dimming to 50% of initial brightness.
I use lithium primaries exclusively and haven't gone through a set on any of mine yet so I can't confirm the actual runtime. 
I can tell you, that I've got at least 10-12 hours on my 2xAAA model and it shows no signs of dimming! 
These lights are current regulated and once you take it apart you will be blown away that they can fit everything in that tiny little head!


To summarize the general fit/finish of these lights: These are true "work lights".
Nothing fancy to look at but the specs are very high especially when compared to the cost.
You'll need to give them a little once-over with TLC to get them up to flashaholic standards. Krytox is strictly optional! 
I first discoverd these on a Snap-On truck (yes, I'm a "toolaholic"!) and anyone that knows about Snap-On knows they only cater to top quality products.
They're designed for durability and high performance over what I would guess to be a very long lifetime.
Since these are specifically made for shirt pocket carry (SPC?) there is no lock-out on the switch. 
I don't mind that one bit because I want instant activation when I reach for one. 
I've never considered carrying one of these in a trouser pocket. 
Not suitable in my opinion because that is what I consider true EDC territory and the competition there is fierce! 
I keep the 100 lumen model in a pencil holder on a desk disguised amongst the various pens/pencils/sharpies. 
So far its use has been mostly tactical for blinding/disorienting the unsuspecting victim. muwahahahaaa
The lights are very water-resistant and I was pleasantly surprised when I retrieved mine after a 48+ hour @ 16" depth, highly scientific "sink test" and discovered NO leakage. :thumbsup:
I use UV dies and especially LOVE their UV lights! ..true UV emissivity @ specific wavelengths because they are manufactured in house and quality controlled.


Hope that helps!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 11, 2009)

Literally. 2XAAA on the way in neutral.
I have to play with one of these myself and the 3XAAA is bright but sounds too long for me. 20 hours to 50% sounds excellent from just 2 little cells.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Oct 11, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> *+2!* Tougher and brighter than any listed.


 
*+3! Eiger #8....in SS or Brass*....make it brass since we are having a shootout!


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 11, 2009)

Marduke said:


> Streamlight Stylus Pro body with the head of the Fenix LOD/LD01. Great brightness and runtime.


 
(comparable suggestions by others)

I have been running my LD01 head with my SL SP 2xAAA body with 2xAAA alkaline for a while, and I have just switched to 2xAAA Duraloops. Maybe ~140 lumens on 'high', it just kicks butt overall, and I actually prefer the 2xAAA form factor over the 1xAAA/10440 form factor. Holds nicer in the hand.

This is an awesome penlight, I use it nearly every day.


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 11, 2009)

Nobody has mentioned 4Seven's 2AAA light?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 12, 2009)

He has one for sale?


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> He has one for sale?



Not released yet, but there's a thread on a 4Sevens AAA light and I guess there will be a 2AAA version.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 12, 2009)

The Gerber Foreman looks interesting. I don't have one, but have been tempted. Kind of old tech these days, but you do get separate red, green, and blue heads, besides the white.

Geoff


----------



## mckee338 (Nov 22, 2011)

I've been using the regular Stylus from Streamlight for the past 3 years. Not nearly as bright as the pro model, but so much smaller - same diameter as a pen. 3 AAAA batteries. 

Plus a Surefire E2D Defender in my pocket.


----------



## Paytonium (Nov 23, 2011)

If I want an actual stylus pen, then the Preon 2 is the only way to go. Wicked bright light. Forget the Streamlight Stylus, it holds nothing to 4sevens...except maybe some wallet cushion.

If I'm going for a stylus, plus some girth, plus some output, then the 4sevens Mini AA2 is it.

BOTH are SWEET lights and can go anywhere without being a nuisance.

By the way, I'm new to this forum, and I love 4sevens lights...this will come up repeatedly.


----------



## AutoTech (Nov 23, 2011)

Another penlight worth mentioning is the snap on one. It's 70 lumens and seems every bit of that, got more of a hot spot than the preon and it's got a more natural tint to it.

The only thing I'm not loving with the preon is the feel of it, it's so smooth. I actually bought it to use at work on inspections, but it's too slippery. I use the snap on ones over the preon at work. Also, the snap on ones are really cheap, don't get me wrong they aren't preon quality but you get 4 in a pack and they work out £5 (ukp) each!


----------



## UncleDirty (Nov 27, 2011)

I really like my Streamlight Stylus.


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 27, 2011)

4sevens have a Limited Run High CRI Preon 2 available at this time. (I have the older Limited Run WARMS Preon 2)

Terralux also have a High CRI penlight available in black or orange at 1/2 the price of the Preon 2. Available at batteryjunction.

These are a lot less blue than the standard LED penlight. More suited for checking pupils by doctors, nurses, and EMS personnel.


----------



## dudemar (Nov 27, 2011)

I really like the Sunlite penlights because they're very sturdy. I recommended one to a friend and his was very nice. The Preon 2 in warm white is very hard to miss though. When those run out I strongly recommend the Sunlites.


----------



## Tbone559 (Nov 27, 2011)

Bright Strike EPLI


----------



## ROADDAWG244 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok I carry a microstream in my shirt behind my tie every day, it very small great little light. I also have the preon 2 and the stylus pro its like picking between your kids i love them all lol!


----------



## Ragnar66 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a stylus pro on the way and looking forward to it. Also have the stylus reach. A great little pen light for the right situation.


----------



## bandaid (Dec 2, 2011)

The Streamlight Stylus Pro, was a good penlight...
But the Preon 2 from 4Sevens is hands down far more superior.


----------



## Quiksilver (Dec 4, 2011)

Get a Preon 2.

Also, can lego with a Preon 1 body and Twisty tailcap, both are useful.


----------



## marinemaster (Dec 5, 2011)

I like underwater kinetics they have their latest 2xAAA at 35 lumens i believe
I really like it at 5.2 inch
As soon as i find a place online with a good price ill get it


----------



## Lopezepol75 (Dec 7, 2011)

i think that the preon two and the streamlight stylus pro both have their positives. the preon is far superior and is definetly in my pocket more than the stylus but there is something about the single mode UI of the stylus. I think as a EDC the preon makes a better light with three perfect modes and a lot more output on high. the stlus is also a way better light if any non flashoholic wants to use it. So why buy one? get em both!!!


----------



## Put (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a Sreamlight Stylus LED and love it! In fact, I used one to the point is was just worn out and I picked up another one. The cap just got to the point is quit working properly. Uses 3 AAAA batteries and has a 100,000 LED.


----------



## Ragnar66 (Dec 17, 2011)

stevep said:


> The Stylus Pro is a good light.I also have a UK2AAA LED penlight that is also a good light.The stylus is brighter,but I like the form factor of the UK better. The UK is a little bigger in diameter, and the head is bigger.If I had to strike someone in self defense the UK would be my choice of the two.



Yup...stylus pro...thats what I have.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 18, 2011)

I'll second the Preon 2. 160 lumens on high and the size of a common ballpoint pen.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Dec 18, 2011)

One of my fave EDC lights is my Preon Pro -- Preon head on a Stylus Pro body wrapped with extra O-rings for better purchase. Forward clicky, multiple modes, and beefier clip (free replacements from Streamlight!) = a winner for me! :twothumbs


----------



## funkflex (Dec 12, 2014)

The stream light stylus lights are good. I have a terralux light star 80 that I like alot because of the rubber bite guard. However, recently got a coast A8R. Not sure about lumens (not a lot) but for me size is great. Terralux only comes out of toolbox while coast is charging. 
Would love to try one of the peak lights but I work on construction equipment; in this very hard environment, I can have several lights for the price of one. My feelings aren't hurt if it gets crushed or lost.


----------

